# Shadow (horse) & Piggles (shetland) - Churt, Surrey



## cally6008 (2 September 2012)

Please can any1 keep an eye out for my horse and Shetland pony. 
Stolen from Churt, Surrey ... on Friday night, 24 August 2012

Shadow, 15.2hh, dark bay gelding. 3 white socks, white star and small snip, has an obvious big white scar across the front of his neck. 15 years old.
(also known as Billy)













Piggles, black gelding. Shetland. 6 years old. 
(also known as Little Stig)







They just vanished, alot of noise was heard late Friday night and when I went to feed them say morning, they were gone along with their rugs which were hanging just over fence near gate.

Any details at all would be really appreciated!

(notes - Have asked owner for police reference number to log with SHR)


----------



## horseymummy (6 September 2012)

Just scanning through Dragon driving and the gelding that has a white scar on his neck triggered my memory - I am certain it is the same horse for sale under *All Horses Latest adverts first* on page 6 midway down. Really sorry but I dont know how to post a link
'15.3hh Ride and Drive Gelding'  - the neck scar, white on withers and socks all look the same

Hope this is a lead and you get your boy backx


----------



## Lilyhead (6 September 2012)

This one....

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-40044.html 

Hope it works and you find your boys x


----------



## horseymummy (6 September 2012)

Yes that's the one I meant - thankyou


----------



## mightymammoth (6 September 2012)

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-40044.html


----------



## mightymammoth (6 September 2012)

I agree looks very similiar


----------



## JustAnotherNeddy (6 September 2012)

They're identical. The snip on the nose has been covered with some darkener but is still faintly visible. The sock on off fore match marking-wise and the near hind has the same little step up. Have taken down number incase it's gone before OP can see. Should we call police ect? :/


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 September 2012)

That has to be the same horse.










			15.3hh Ride and Drive Gelding
15.3h bay gelding, ride and drive. Lovely temperament. Driven on long distance drives.
Just come back in from 2 seasons of show jumping. Has cross country experience. Really good jumper.
Sound and ready for any discipline. For sale due to owner having to work abroad.
Price: £600 ono
Location: Guildford
Contact: Johnny Smith
Phone: 07435 874739
Email:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## horseymummy (6 September 2012)

I wondered whether he might have been for sale legitimately, when he was stolen, however the snip on his muzzle is missing on the Dragon Driving advert and definately looks blacked out which makes it look a little suspicious.


----------



## cally6008 (6 September 2012)

I've just alerted the owner, well spotted everyone and thank you!
Fingers crossed.


----------



## mightymammoth (6 September 2012)

cally6008 said:



			I've just alerted the owner, well spotted everyone and thank you!
Fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

lets hope she acts quick please let us know what happens


----------



## mightymammoth (6 September 2012)

horseymummy said:



			I wondered whether he might have been for sale legitimately, when he was stolen, however the snip on his muzzle is missing on the Dragon Driving advert and definately looks blacked out which makes it look a little suspicious.
		
Click to expand...

well done in spotting that advert, you should be a detective!


----------



## JustAnotherNeddy (6 September 2012)

Can nobody do anything now? If they know we know then they'll disappear won't they?


----------



## cally6008 (6 September 2012)

I've messaged owner, owner's BF and owner's sister asking them to tell owner to come online ASAP

Next step would be owner to call police and inform horse found and request help in retrieving him ?


----------



## JustAnotherNeddy (6 September 2012)

If it were my ned and it was a choice of act now or never, i'd have preferred someone contacting police for help, rather than leaving it till it's too late. Wish i was closer because i'd even go and buy him back for said owner right now at midnight! So close to retrieving a stolen horse. Hope all goes well and you all manage to reunite them Cally.


----------



## cally6008 (6 September 2012)

Can't contact police as owner never gave me reference number and it would end up in a right mess, need owner to give positive ID on horse


----------



## mimram (7 September 2012)

Here's the link to the shetland.  Possibly.

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horsesunder1000.php


----------



## cally6008 (7 September 2012)

Thanks mimram  welcome to the forum

Link to shetland details - http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...eforsale-38279.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk

(had to grab the cached version)

Could be the shetland, not sure, advert says stallion in title, cant tell if photos match the missing one


----------



## muckypony (7 September 2012)

If that is the shetland it says its sold??  

Can you call the police and explain the situation? Has anyone tried enquiring about then/arranging a viewing? If it were mine I'd have to turn up with a trailer and an axe and hope for their sake I don't loose my temper! Lol.

How silly are those thieves to think that horsey people wouldn't have found their adverts! And seen the white scar!

Really hope they are both found safe and well, keep us updated!


----------



## CalllyH (7 September 2012)

Why on earth didnt they ring the police first? How strange.
God I loath dragon driving. Some utter scum on there.


----------



## mightymammoth (7 September 2012)

CalllyH said:



			Why on earth didnt they ring the police first? How strange.
God I loath dragon driving. Some utter scum on there.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## cally6008 (7 September 2012)

Update... Shadow and piggles have both been found and are both safe and healthy. Thank you so much to everyone who helped an a massive thanks to bonnie, wouldn't of got this far without your help x
		
Click to expand...

BIG YAY ... seeing if I can find any more info out


----------



## horseymummy (7 September 2012)

Brilliant news


----------



## horseymummy (7 September 2012)

well done in spotting that advert, you should be a detective!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, but I just have a photographic memory - I knew I had seen the horse before because it was so distinctive and thought that I had seen it somewhere reported as stolen but couldnt for the life of me remember where- it took a lot of trawling through all the sites I might have visited over the last few weeks. The sad thing is I missed the advert on HHO twice.


----------



## Star_Chaser (7 September 2012)

excellent that they have been found so pleased for all concerned.  Does make you wonder though how many are stolen and not found because they have been sold on 

We've been looking at ponies lately not brought one in 20 years wouldn't know what a passport looks like and I am sure we are not the only one returning to horses that would be in a similar situation.


----------



## Luci07 (9 September 2012)

Purely because I am nosey..were the adverts of the stolen ponies?!


----------



## Bigbenji (9 September 2012)

Luci07 said:



			Purely because I am nosey..were the adverts of the stolen ponies?!
		
Click to expand...

I want to know as well. Stupid sellers if it is, they even have their face in the advert picture 

OP Glad the horses are back


----------



## MM&PP (13 September 2012)

Amazing - well done to everyone.

Agree with the Dragon Driving comments... How can people live with themselves???


----------

